# Corvette Saddle Restoration



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Feb 2, 2019)

This vinyl saddle of a ‘56 Corvette is a challenge. Is the fancy superglue the way to go? The fabric around the tear is rigid enough that I can’t close the gap with my fingers. Any ideas?











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

